# [SOLVED] cdrom läuft urplötzlich unter gentoo nicht mehr

## buggybunny

Hey ho,

aus heiterem Himmel lässt sich mein cd /dvd /cd-brenner -Laufwerk nicht mehr ansprechen.

Symptome:

-> keine cd / dvd wird auto-gemounted (was vorher - sprich als es noch unter gentoo funktioniert hat - der Fall war

-> händisch mounten klappt nicht mehr

```

mount /mnt/cdrom/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

Auch komplett ausgeschrieben klappt es nicht:

```
mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/ -t iso9660

mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

-> k3b meldet das er "no writable device" findet

-> Unter Windows funktioniert das Teil tadellos!

Weitere Infos:

-> Ich fahre immer noch den gleichen Kernel:

```
 uname -r

2.6.22-gentoo-r2
```

-> Die entsprechende Zeile der fstab:

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,rw       0 0

```

-> Das Teil selber ist von LG

-> Die Rechte auf den devices sehen so aus:

```
ls -al /dev/cdrom 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-01-27 14:11 /dev/cdrom -> hda
```

```
ls -al /dev/cdrw 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-01-27 14:11 /dev/cdrw -> hda
```

```
ls -al /dev/dvd 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-01-27 14:11 /dev/dvd -> hda
```

/dev/hda existiert:

```
ls -al /dev/hda

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 3, 0 2008-01-27 14:11 /dev/hda
```

Ein

```
dmesg | grep hda
```

sagt:

```
hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

ATAPI device hda:

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 64

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hda, iso_blknum=16, block=32

hda: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

```

-> Googlen nach:

```
isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hda, iso_blknum=16, block=32

hda: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.
```

bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter, die meisten Hits beschäftigen sich mit Bugs in Uralt-Kerneln....

Was ist da los?

Wie krieg ich das wieder hingebogen?

Und was könnte verursacht haben, das es urplötzlich nicht mehr geht?Last edited by buggybunny on Sun Feb 03, 2008 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

Sicher, dass das kein Hardwareschaden ist?

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> Sicher, dass das kein Hardwareschaden ist?

 

Ja...

 *Quote:*   

> -> Unter Windows funktioniert das Teil tadellos! 

 

----------

## buggybunny

Sohoooo.........

nach der Installation von Kernel 2.6.23 hat sich das Problem in Luft aufgelöst......

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> Sohoooo.........
> 
> nach der Installation von Kernel 2.6.23 hat sich das Problem in Luft aufgelöst......

 

also vielleicht ein bug im IDE controller treiber? hast du dnen alles exakt genauso konfiguriert wie bei den vorversionen?

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> hast du dnen alles exakt genauso konfiguriert wie bei den vorversionen?

 

Ja, diese Einstellungen sind - soweit ich das beurteilen kann - die gleichen.

 *Quote:*   

> also vielleicht ein bug im IDE controller treiber?

 

Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, weil ich mit dem alten Kernel schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr fahre und mein CD-ROM ja bis kurzem tadellos funktionierte.

Nachdem ich Stunden damit verbracht hab, nach den geposteten Fehlermeldungen zu googlen und nichts brauchbares gefunden habe, hab ich es aus Verzweiflung mit dem neuen Kernel probiert, und siehe da.....

Ich hak das unter "läuft wieder, aber keine Ahnung wieso...." ab......  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hak das unter "läuft wieder, aber keine Ahnung wieso...." ab...... 

 

Das wäre ja wie bei Windows. Los, such den Fehler  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> Das wäre ja wie bei Windows. Los, such den Fehler  

 

Hab ich doch.......  :Wink: 

Aber an der Stelle

 *Quote:*   

> hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
> 
> hda: drive not ready for command
> 
> hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
> ...

 

komme / kam ich nicht mehr weiter....

Wenn aber noch jemand was einfällt, wie ich davon ausgehend der Fehlerursache näher komme, boote ich gerne nochmal meinen alten Kernel und betreibe weitere investigative Recherchen......  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *buggybunny wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn aber noch jemand was einfällt, wie ich davon ausgehend der Fehlerursache näher komme, boote ich gerne nochmal meinen alten Kernel und betreibe weitere investigative Recherchen...... 

 

ganz so war das von mir aus jetzt auch nicht gemeint, ich meinte nur ob du vielleicht einer changelog des kernels etwas entdeckt hast, wenn ja wäre das ja dann die erklärung schon gewesen!

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> ganz so war das von mir aus jetzt auch nicht gemeint, ich meinte nur ob du vielleicht einer changelog des kernels etwas entdeckt hast, wenn ja wäre das ja dann die erklärung schon gewesen!

 

Ich hab den Changelog nur überflogen bzw. nach Schlagwörtern durchsucht, da der Change-Log doch recht groß ist. 

Da hab ich nichts gefunden, was auf einen solchen Bug hingewiesen hätte.

----------

## musv

Fehler dieser Art hatte ich schon öfters. Bei sind die Fehler dann immer aufgetreten bzw. verschwunden, wenn es mal ein udev-Update gab. Das klingt jetzt zwar alles wischiwaschi, aber bisher war bei mir bei genau diesem Problem immer udev der Schuldige.

----------

